# Pumpkin Hammock



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I got strangely creative at 10pm last night, after doing a little online browsing I saw a great hammock that was shaped like a ball! So I thought "Oh, yanno, that can't be TOO hard!"

Well, mine ended up like this



















Admittedly, looking at it now, the 'door' looks too big, but the idea was that it has to fit 3 large ladies and a wee one in it at once. If I make another, I was thinking perhaps making more of a 'window' to make it extra snug inside. It does hang off the floor of the shelf - perhaps an inch or so when one of them are in it.

It's not TOO bad for a first attempt, but does anyone have any suggestions for making it better?


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

we learned (oddly enough) how to sew a fabric ball in school. the blue is the basic shape, make enough to make a ball using the small pattern (or one short of a full ball for a large door), the green is a variation on the shape depending on what kind of ball you want, as well as a variation on the opening (simply cut one hole in one of the sections, or do a "swiss cheese" variation). The red is the fourth opening type, hack the tip off each section, easy, but not nearly as neat. 










I reccomend making various section types out of paper, then make enough of one for a ball so it's neat and matched up how you like it. good luck!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

ohhh someone send me some intructions on how to make those! they look so cool! and ration1802 yours is very cute. =]


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you very much Fuzzie, I'll give those a go. I made mine based on a similar template to the blue - I'm going to try one that uses one that is similar but uses halfs (the blue cut in half length ways, not height ways). That way, hopefully, by leaving one half out, it'll be enough to make a door


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks great! I can't imagine what sort of improvements you would need. I need to make a backup hammock and another tunnel, but I think I'll try the Pumpkin Hammock next. Who knew accessorizing rat homes would be so fun!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

I finally made one today! It looks cute, now if the girls will only use it  I did bribe them in by placing sunflower seeds inside. Since then I have seen them go in and come back out a few times; probably in hopes the stash gets magically replenished!

I used six of this template enlarged to the size I needed for the inside and six more for the outside. I also put a layer of denim in the bottom for extra reinforcement. I don't think it hangs as well as Ration1802's but I am pleased with it so far. 









I don't know who the extra tail belongs to but it isn't sticking out of the back of the pumpkin hammock.

Thanks for the inspiration Ration1802!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks ace! Well done! 

The girls shredded theirs and it now hangs as a 'tent' from the top of their new cage. LOL The denim is a really good idea. Especially as mine chew from the bottom up


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

they are awesome.... you really should start making them for sale.. if there was anyone in the uk who could make these id DEFINATLY be a buyer...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm in the UK - but I don't make them as well as Phoenix LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

We could debate that all day!

I'd make one for you, but I live in the states. Besides I plan to make some thank you hammocks for the lady who gave us the girls and another set for our friend who donated our first cage to us. It was a significant gift and she refused to take money so I feel I owe her something...


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> I'm in the UK - but I don't make them as well as Phoenix LOL


theyre awesome, id defo be up for a purchase..if you're up for it do you have paypal?
id need it to fit two medium sized girlie ratties


----------

